# Exhibition at Deutsches Historisches Museum: "Richard Wagner and the Nationalization of Feeling"



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Wagner - composer and theatre reformer, music director, revolutionary and exile, capitalism critic, complicated figure.. He made his mark in many different positions and strongly influenced the 19th century – with ramifications that somehow still affect us today. Now you can see him not only as witness and critic of the political and social upheavals of his time, but in particular as a controversial artist who knew how to integrate societal sensitivities strategically into his works and stage them as the essence of _“Germanity”_. The exhibition looks into the question of how Wagner perceived these emotional conditions in society and how he reacted to them artistically.

Amazing details!

Fantastic job of Professor Michael Steinberg


Richard Wagner and the Nationalization of Feeling - Deutsches Historisches Museum

Note: there is a short video below, don't miss it


----------

